# About to buy a M&P



## ky chris (Nov 1, 2007)

After looking at the Glocks, XDs, and M&Ps for the last month and researching them, I'm ready to buy the M&P. I like it's features the best and you can't beat the low price ($439 at my local gun shop) and the $50 rebate with two mags. What kind of price should I look for?

Here's my dilemma. The 9mm which my gun shop has in the case looks like the bluing is rubbed off on the slidelocks. Not bad but it stands out. Its the same on both sides so I know its not from handling but just came from the factory i bet. Has anyone else noticed this? 

Second, is there any problem with any of the older M&Ps that I should avoid? Is there a serial number series that I should look for? 

I'm hoping that the gun shop will have another 9mm that I can buy.

Thanks for any help.

chris


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have an early production M&P40 SN MPAxxxx and 9MM SN MPBxxxx. They have both performed great for several thousand rounds each. The only thing newer production has that I prefer is a slightly different Slide Release. The 9MM came with the later release. The newer release protrudes a bit more and provides better traction for your thumb.

If your dealer doesn't have one with acceptable finish check out http://www.galleryofguns.com/# . Use the "Gun Locater" to pick your model then step thru till you can enter your zip code. You will then be provided name and address of several dealers and prices in your area to check out.

They are great Pistols. Enjoy yours

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't worry a bit about buying a MP-S&W as they stand behind their products better than most company's I know of. I have a SV-.40 that has turned out to be fair shooting pistol. I would like to have one of them MP's in 9mm myself. Good luck.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*You have my vote for a green light on that purchase!*

I just bought the M&P 9 a week ago and I'm loving it. My local shop had one new in the box and the finish was imaculate. Although I think I got screwed on the price judging by what your shop has it listed for. Maybe it's because I'm in the People's Republic of California.

I find it to be very comfortable in the hand, comfortable to shoot, and field stripping is easy and safe, (no trigger pulling.) I've only put 100 rounds through it so far, but no feeding problems at all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't buy a gun if the finish isn't 100% before I buy it - it is supposed to be new. I've ordered one once, and then took it despite the marring on the finish because it was special ordered for me.

I always regretted that for years afterwards. Get one U are happy with right away.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Great gun at a great price.

Finish, as with beauty, is less than skin deep.

The guts of the weapon are solid and will serve you well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MAN WITH A GUN said:


> Great gun at a great price.
> 
> Finish, as with beauty, is less than skin deep.
> 
> The guts of the weapon are solid and will serve you well.


Why spend $500 on a new gun that isn't totally new? The gun may be markedup, but at least U did it.

Would you buy a new car at regular price, yet have the side all scratched up?


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*rule of thumb*

if you aint happy with it dont buy it, simple enough its your money get what you want. my 457, 45 i didnt like the plastic grips so i put rubber hogue grips on it i love them now. get what you want always.


----------



## ky chris (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replys and great advice. I'll wait until they have one that is in new condition.


----------

